# Basicübersetzungsprogramm für TI89



## joergschlenk (23. April 2004)

Hi,

ich habe mir einen TI89 gekauft. Gefällt mir ganz gut. Ich habe allerdings das Proglem das ich paar Programme in Basic für meinen Alten Sharp PC 500 geschrieben habe die ich gern nutzen wollte. Hat jemand ein Tip wie ich die Basis Programme in den TI89 bekomme- eventuell eine Tip wo es ein Übersetzungsprogramm für Basic gibt.


----------

